# BPS Dual Exhaust



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a set of BPS Dual Exhaust that came of my 35 hp Mud Buddy. I had them on for 3 seasons, they have been great for me but wanted to change to a quieter exhaust. PM with any questions. $100.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Location?


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

I am located in the Murray area.


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

If you are interested I can meet you somewhere also.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

PM Sent.. waiting for reply


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sold


----------

